# Perdido River Public Boat Launch?



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Guys, I'll be coming from P'Cola, looking for a public boat launch on Perdido River, I know about one of Hwy 112, looking for something on down the river a little bit. Thanks guys!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/gwt/guide/designated_paddle/perdido_guide.pdf

I found this, can someone check it out and see if all those landings are still public? I'll just have a small jon boat, so launching shouldn't be a problem.Thanks guys!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Some of them are just paddling ramps I would say use rubys fish camp or the weigh station ramp.. off hwy 90


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Cathunter, I appreciate the info.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

The one I use is in Seminole, AL off Hwy 90. Once you get into Seminole take a left on Brown's Landing Rd and follow the signs. It's a little further drive but it puts you in South of Ruby's.


----------

